# Large kennel with insulated cover



## steepandeep (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a large kennel with an insulated cover (Mud river) that I am parting with. The kennel and cover are in excellent condition- the cover is waterproof, insulated, and has fairly extensive doors and venting as well as a ton of pockets. The large size is suitable for dogs up to around 80 lbs (it was roomy for my shorthair pointer, and would work for everything up to a big lab) I think I paid $275 for the whole kit, but am asking $125. 

Had to put my bird dog down a few weeks ago (cancer sucks!), and with a toddler and infant at home, it will be a few years before I have time for another pooch...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Where are you located at?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

yep, where are you located? very interested.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry about your dog. Cancer is nasty for anything especially dogs and kids. Lost a dog to it as well, kid is in remission.


----------



## steepandeep (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow, that sold fast...this is now sold. BRL1- I am so happy to hear that you kid is in remission (and so sorry to hear that he had it in the first place). This was our second dog to cancer in the last 18 months- both went from totally normal to not looking great, and then not leaving the vets office in just a day or two (totally different cancers, and not related, but both were so fast). Just sucks to have gone from having two dogs to no dogs, and in both cases we hardly got to say goodbye. Looking forward to a new dog project in a few years already.


----------

